# Hypothyroidism and Type 2 Diabetes



## Poppynoodle (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, Does anyone know if hypothyroidism tends to occur in people with prediabetes/type 2 diabetes? I have recently been diagnosed with prediabetes, but also suspect  that my thyroid is also off, which isn't helping with weightloss.


----------



## Carrieanne (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello I’m afraid I can’t answer your question but may I ask what makes you think your thyroid is off? My gp is sending me for blood tests for mine so I’m interested in this!


----------



## Poppynoodle (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi Carrianne, I have symptoms of fatigue, feeling cold-hands and feet, outer third eyebrows very sparse, hair loss, constipation, weight gain. Apparently it's quite common for people to have type 2 diabetes and hypothyroidism together.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 17, 2021)

Poppynoodle said:


> Hi, Does anyone know if hypothyroidism tends to occur in people with prediabetes/type 2 diabetes? I have recently been diagnosed with prediabetes, but also suspect  that my thyroid is also off, which isn't helping with weightloss.



I think it's fair to say that thyroid disorders are very common in the UK population.  Of course the degree of disorder can vary enormously, and women are something like 10 times as likely to have thyroid disorders.

Personally, I wouldn't say that it is particularly prevalent in those with T2, but is more common in those with other autoimmune conditions (which would include T1 diabetes).

In order to fully check your thyroid out, you need a full thyroid panel.  Many GPs just test TSH (Thyroid Stimulating Hormone), which, although useful is really only part of the picture.  

A full thyroid panel includes TSH, but also FT4, T3 and thyroid antibodies (Thyroid peroxidase antibody (TPOAb); Thyroglobulin antibody (TgAb); Thyroid stimulating hormone receptor antibody (TRAb).

It can take a while to work out what's going on with thyroid glands, as the most common type of thyroid disorder is Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, which can vary quite a bit week-on-week, or month-on-month.

Good luck getting it worked out.  Bearing in mind our thyroid is a cornerstone of our metabolic health, it can make a real difference.


----------



## Poppynoodle (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi Thanks for that And breathe.


----------



## Loobyloo (Feb 17, 2021)

I am type 2 and found out i had hypothyroidism the same time i was diagnosed. I had a full set of bloods done when they tested for Diabetes and this was found at the same time. It is easily treated with hormone tablets, just a bit of trial and error to get dosage correct. I did have all the symptoms you mentioned. I believe it is reasonably common for Diabetes and Hypothyroidism to occur together from reading up on it. I am no expert though, best ask your Doctor.


----------



## Carrieanne (Feb 17, 2021)

Well this is all very interesting Thankyou. I have no eyebrows they fell out a few years ago I never really thought they could be to do with my health! I will bear in mind about all the different thyroid tests too again I had no idea so Thankyou!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 17, 2021)

I was diagnosed with a failed thyroid long ago, I had all the symptoms but by the time I could get a test I recovered, went on for some years, then I went in for something else and when a blood test was called for asked to get thyroid checked - TSH four thousand times higher than it ought to have been. Been taking Thyroxine ever since. I am now taking 175 micrograms daily.


----------

